

Book review: Technical Blogging (beta) - craftsman
http://rubyproc.com/2011/09/22/technical-blogging-review.html

======
chrisabruce
Thanks! Was on the fence about getting this, but think I will go ahead and
grab it after reading your review.

------
octopus
Nice book review. I will definitely read the book once it is out of beta.

